# Semi-flat Movie Theater



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

During the winter months I like to make building flats mounted on foam board. This movie theater is not completely flat since the lower portion with the lobby and marquee stand out from the upper floor about a half-inch thanks to some foam board spacers.










Here's the full facade that I photo-shopped and tweaked using pictures from the Internet.










And here's the unobstructed view of the upper section that I used to foster the illusion of depth. You can print to any scale appropriate.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I added a couple of sides to the building to allow more flexibility for placement in a street scene and to fool the eye. They are attached with mailing tape so they can fold for storage.


----------

